# Possible Bounced Check



## haldun (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have lived in Dubai for 4 years and left beginning of this year. I have settled everything except one issue. While I was leaving my apartment early, I have obliged with my contract, gave my two months notice and vacate the apartment, hand over all closure bills and the keys. The problem was they had one more of my rent cheques and they didn't bring me the cheque at the day of handover. They told me that they will send me the cheque and as expected nothing has happened. Since I was scheduled to leave Dubai the next morning, I didn't had chance to collect my cheque. So I left, a bit stupid thing to do, I know.

Now I need to visit Dubai for business, and I am afraid that the landlord had tried to cash my cheque. I have contacted HSBC, but couldn't get a proper answer yet. My questions will be;

1. Shall the bank have the records of any bounced cheques after I did my final settlement? Is it wise to count on only the banks word?
2. Can someone in Dubai go to police station and check my criminal record on behalf of me? This would give me the more concrete answer?
3. Say that there is a case against me, can I simply bring the cash and pay it off if I will be picked at immigration? Do I need to serve any jail time for this if I am ready to pay it off? Can the payment to be made to the police station or I have to find the landlord to pay him?
4. Will there be any fines that I have to cough up if I am willing to pay the amount? 

I don't want to pay someone money that they don't deserve but the amount (5000dhs) is not that much. Maybe just paying it can save me the hassle and the time to prove that it is wrongful. 

Appreciate any advise.
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

YOU can call the police and see if there is a case open against you. If there is, you would be detained at immigration on the way in and have to pay the outstanding amount before they let you go.


----------



## haldun (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Chocoholic,

I will try to call police tomorrow. I hope they won't just say there is nothing although there is  
Say if I detained, will it be a long and painful process or I will pay immediately and be released?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No, my friend was stopped because some numpty tried to cash a cheque, which he said he'd destroyed. She was detained until she paid it. Once paid - the follwoing day, they just let her go.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

haldun said:


> ... I have contacted HSBC, but couldn't get a proper answer yet. ...


Note that it is the payee that will open a case for a returned cheque, not the bank (unless it is also the payee). If your landlord "tried it on" by presenting your cheque, and it was returned as unpaid by the bank, I think it highly unlikely that he would open a police case when he doesn't actually have a claim to the value!

Try again to call HSBC! In your case, a call to the bank's contact centre should advise whether there have been any trasactions on your account since the time you left UAE earlier this year. Specifically mention the cheque number and amount. The call handler should be able to advise you - be persistent!

It is only when the bank itself is owed the money that they can become devious, and this is the domain of the "collection centres" and "legal departments" - in this case, I would be wary of false information!

If the bank does confirm that the cheque was presented and returned, you might have a bank charge to settle to prevent the amount snowballing in your account. You should also check with the police as Choccie suggested to be certain no case has been opened, but I think it highly unlikely.

Final thought - did you leave amicably? Is there a chance that your landlord could claim that he was cashing a deposit cheque to cover necessary repairs to the property following your vacation? Sly, but possible I guess.


----------

